
EFF's Stupid Patent of the Month: Do It with a Computer - billyvg
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/07/stupid-patent-month-do-it-computer
======
_asummers
Similar to the article linked in the post, SCOTUS has started clamping down on
these sorts of patents.[0] I suspect this one will also be killed eventually.
It's really a shame that the patent office is still giving out these sorts of
patents, however, and wasting everyone's time and effort.

[0] [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/09/supreme-court-
rul...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/09/supreme-court-ruling-has-
wiped-out-11-do-it-on-a-computer-patents-so-far/)

~~~
kaybe
SCOTUS = Supreme Court of the United States, in case anyone else was
wondering.

------
durkie
hey! nice to get some coverage here. i'm with comingle, one of the companies
being sued here. we're building a cache of prior art and are looking for all
the help we can get!

------
chris_wot
They really need to find a way of firing patent examiners who grant these sort
of patents. I'm fairly certain that would help reduce the amount of patents
granted,

~~~
_yosefk
A way was not yet found to fire Madoff's regulators. (In fact a way should
have been found to put them behind bars for a couple of decades.) So regarding
firing patent examiners, I'm not holding my breath.

------
stillsut
"teledildonics" \- nice, I might add this as a skill to my linkedin

~~~
knieveltech
You simply must share any correspondence from recruiters that include
reference to this skill.

------
a3n
Bumper sticker: Trolls do it with computers.

------
auntienomen
Perhaps someone should patent a process for generating 'do X on a computer'
patents?

~~~
Abraln
Or even "method for submitting a patent application over the Internet!" If you
actually managed to get it, that might actually be stupid enough to get some
legislation passed. At minimum it would halt patent applications for a while
until it is thrown out.

That's actually not a bad idea. Keep making patents that are as stupid as
possible in order to force a change in policy or legislation. Unfortunately
the cost would probably make it unfeasible.

------
amelius
Computers are intended to automate things, so the prior art is already covered
by the very definition of a computer (albeit in an abstract sense).

------
actsasbuffoon
Note: Some may find the article VUFW (Vaguely Uncomfortable for Work).

------
knieveltech
So...teledildonics is a word. I'm going to enjoy trying to work this into
conversation.

------
s73v3r
You know, it's really funny that everyone knocks these patents (and rightly
so), but the second some service comes up that does the same stuff as has been
done before, but suddenly it's "on an app!" that means it's revolutionary, and
old regulations shouldn't apply to it.

------
nefitty
We must demand and support innovation from the teledildonics sector!

